# Instalar gentoo kde, dependencias.

## fellsword

Hiiii!!!

Recién termine de instalar gentoo, estoy en las tty. (Pensé que terminaría hasta mañana, pero en 15 min lo instale  :Very Happy: )

Bueno, lo que quiero es instalar kde pero no me deja instalar. por avahi, y otras 5 dependencias. (Ya logre instalar kde, Pero quiero saber como agregar esas dependencias)

¿Como agrego las dependencias a package.use? solo es con echo "----/----" >> /etc/portage/package.use 

¿Para que sirve --autounmask, autounmask-write y dispatch-conf?

 *Quote:*   

> No entiendo muy bien sobre las use (como manejarlas)
> 
> #Network
> 
> net-libs/glib-networking -libproxy
> ...

 

Al actualizar el sistema manda un error, donde tengo que quitar networkmanager de las use de make.conf y si lo quito, "instala" 250 paquetes que a la mitad manda error. (Ya no manda el error, se actualizo sin problemas)

Mi gentoo es de 64 bits.

Mmm me da flojera colocar todo el make.conf, jajaja que escribo de otra pc.

También tengo unas preguntas sobre mi tarjeta de vídeo, es una Ati 6450 radeon hd, e instale xorg-x11 xorg-driver linux-firmware. ¿Con esto basta para correr bien la tarjeta de vídeo?

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ati-faq.xml Aquí es donde me baso, pero esto es para instalar los privativos no?

emerge xorg-x11 ati-drivers

Cambiar a OpenGL

Una vez instalado X, configurado y funcionando, puede usar las bibliotecas OpenGL de AMD/ATI:

# eselect opengl set ati

Esto en que cambia?

----------

## pelelademadera

gentoolkit te da una mano,

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

luego usas equery

```
equery u net-misc/networkamanger
```

y te devuelve para que sirve cada use...

eselect opengl set ati linkea las librerias del driver privativo de ati (fglrx) para q haga uso de ese driver xorg

----------

## fellsword

Ya logre actualizar el sistema.

Solo me falta entrar en el entorno gráfico. No se como jaja.

Ya instale xorg-x11, ati-drivers y kde-meta.

en make.conf tengo video-cards=radeon.

copie el xorg a su carpeta (jejejeje no me acuerdo donde era). Algo de /var/x11/conf.d (Hasta terminando la instalacion, te dice portage donde).

Ahora no se que hacer.

Bootea, selecciono el so, carga, pero se queda una linea parpadeando y nada. También cuando instalo los xorg, no cambia de tamaño las tty, a su respectivo tamaño de pantalla. (1920X1080).

Con sabayon, no me paso esto.

----------

## papu

 *fellsword wrote:*   

> Ya logre actualizar el sistema.
> 
> Solo me falta entrar en el entorno gráfico. No se como jaja.
> 
> Ya instale xorg-x11, ati-drivers y kde-meta.
> ...

 

con ati-drivers has de usar fglrx  en lugar de radeon, y no usar los drivers del kernel , el binario de ati incluye lo necesario y actualmente ya funciona bastante bien.

los ati-drivers te permiten poner un xorg.conf minimo : aticonfig --help

aticonfig --initial --input=/etc/X11/xorg.conf

saludos, ad1

----------

## fellsword

 *papu wrote:*   

>  *fellsword wrote:*   Ya logre actualizar el sistema.
> 
> Solo me falta entrar en el entorno gráfico. No se como jaja.
> 
> Ya instale xorg-x11, ati-drivers y kde-meta.
> ...

 

Ya con eso entra?

Perdona, tuve que instalar debian para hacer una tarea  :Very Happy: 

Ahora lo veo.

----------

